# Bathroom Heater Question



## robertc65 (Apr 16, 2005)

A friend has an upstairs bathroom aprox. 8X5. He wants to install a in wall electric heater, but is concerned about the proper placement so that he can maintain code compliance. What does the code say about this. I know that there are rules regarding the distance of light switches from a shower and such, but have never heard about in wall heaters. :whistling

Thanks in advance

Rob


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

don't put it in the shower and maintain some clearance for towels. Other than that they are no codes regarding where to put it make sure he buys a good one with auto shut off.


----------



## robertc65 (Apr 16, 2005)

kevjob said:


> don't put it in the shower and maintain some clearance for towels. Other than that they are no codes regarding where to put it make sure he buys a good one with auto shut off.


Well that stinks, the shower is where he was thinking of installing it. :no: All kidding a side, after I posted this question, he was thinking that due to the lack of wallspace in this small bathroom, it would make the most sense from a location perspective to install it into the side of the vanity cabinet. I have never seen this done, but he says this way it would be further from the shower and have less chance of ever getting wet. Has anyone ever seen a heater installed into the side of a vanity or is this a serious no no?

Thanks

Rob


----------



## skymaster (Oct 23, 2006)

What about a toekick heater? Just line voltage to T stat and then to heater just like elec baseboard


----------



## robertc65 (Apr 16, 2005)

skymaster said:


> What about a toekick heater? Just line voltage to T stat and then to heater just like elec baseboard


Thanks for the advise. 

Rob


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

Make sure when you buy the heater - and before you install it - you read the manufacturer specifications. They will most likely advise you to keep any and all bath towels at least 4" away from the heater. I'll check the code book now for any further regulations.


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

Here:

424.12 (B) *Damp ot Wet locations* Heaters and related equipment installed in damp or wet locations shall be listed for such locations and shall be constructed and installed so that water or other liquids cannot enter or accumulate in or on wired sections, electrical components, or ductwork.


----------



## dezwitinc (Dec 5, 2007)

Nutone, Broan, Panasonic all make heaters with fans that go in the ceiling of the bathroom.
Why not look into one of these and avoid all the issues that you are having?


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

Toe kick! This sounds like the perfect application. :thumbsup:


----------



## skymaster (Oct 23, 2006)

Speedy; Broan is stocked in just about every supplyhouse. Unit and T stat is under 200 bucks, EZ install, and they work great If you want I can try to find the model number of the last one I used.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

skymaster said:


> Speedy; Broan is stocked in just about every supplyhouse. Unit and T stat is under 200 bucks, EZ install, and they work great


Yeah, I know. I think it is a better idea than a wall can or especially a ceiling heater.
Like I said, sounds like the perfect application for Rob's friend.


----------



## robertc65 (Apr 16, 2005)

dezwitinc said:


> Nutone, Broan, Panasonic all make heaters with fans that go in the ceiling of the bathroom.
> Why not look into one of these and avoid all the issues that you are having?


Yea I suggested a ceiling unit, but he wanted to see about the wall mount unit 1st as in this case it will be easier fishing the cables.

Rob


----------



## robertc65 (Apr 16, 2005)

skymaster said:


> Speedy; Broan is stocked in just about every supplyhouse. Unit and T stat is under 200 bucks, EZ install, and they work great If you want I can try to find the model number of the last one I used.


No that's OK. I'm familiar with them.

Thanks

Rob


----------



## robertc65 (Apr 16, 2005)

Speedy Petey said:


> Yeah, I know. I think it is a better idea than a wall can or especially a ceiling heater.
> Like I said, sounds like the perfect application for Rob's friend.


Thanks for all of the advise guys.........


----------

